
On QRAM- Joe Fitzsimons - jonas_kgomo
http://nisqybusiness.com/2019/08/05/on-qram/
======
jonas_kgomo
Quantum RAM is known to be the holy-grail of NISQ era quantum computers.
Almost all machine learning speedups are predicated on having an existing
qRAM. It seems whoever would be the first one to have a working patent is
likely to be a billionaire. I am wondering if some highly lucrative companies
like Google X could be building such a chip. People always fabricate FGPA's,
why is it hard to do a qRAM as an FGPA.

